# What is the cheapest way to make a good workbench?



## JavaGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello All,
I am moving from dabbling in woodworking to taking it seriously and would like to learn how to build a good workbench. I've begun reading Scott Landis' book on the subject. I will probably read at least 1 other book on the topic. 

I can't afford to spend more than $500, so a huge solid maple top is out of the question. 

If you guys were building your own workbench:
1. What would it look like it look like? What features would it have?
2. What materials and hardware would you use?

So far, I like the Tage Frid design, but am still reading to see if there's more I should consider. I'd probably want to add drawers down the road.

What's a good cheap source of bench vise hardware? It seems like all the vendors are charging $100 or more for a giant metal screw. I'll accept that if that's what I have to pay for good vise hardware, but really? Are there cheaper alternatives? 

What hardware would you choose if you had $500 total for a bench?

I don't have any special needs. I want to build furniture and an occasional decorative box or gift for family and friends. 

What wood would you use for the top? Would I really notice a difference between maple and pine or fir for the top? 

I might use maple for the vise ends as they could undergo more stress although soft wood may be better for a vise grip. 

I plan on doing a bit more reading before purchasing materials. I am just getting started on planning my projects for the new year and was hoping to tap the wisdom of the more experienced woodworkers. 

Thank you!!!
Steven


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I just built this bench a couple weeks ago...

americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/03/04/tom-s-torsion-box-workbench.aspx

So far I really like it. I love the tail vice. I bought a really cheap face vice and I allready hate it. Its absolute junk. I will be upgrading it very soon so definately get good vice hardware the first time around. You could use just about anything for the top with this design if you didnt want to use the plywood that it calls for. If I had to do it over again I would have made it a bit taller. I am 6-2 and this is a little too short for me. I'm gonna put a block under the feet for now. My total cost building this exactly as the plans show was $250.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Cheapest vs good*

There are magnificent benches, a few on here, there are good benches some on this site, and there are utilitarian benches also here.
Myself, I use 2 types of benches. (1) An assembly/outfeed table with a solid core door on 2 file cabinets covered with hard board so the glue and paint can be scraped off. (2) A hard maple laminated top 3" thick with a woodvise also on 2 file cabinets since they support the bench real well and provide great rolling drawer storage underneath. You can use up to 4 files underneath if you want. Used at $75.00. Nothing fancy and a combination of wood doors and office supply metal. A great project is always to make your own bench and there are a zillion plans, photos images on the net. Google Images will show you:
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...aq=1&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=wooden+workbench&gs_rfai=
You may decide you want an assembly table and a workbench like I have...I donno?  bill


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

For $500 you might check out the bench's at Grizzly.com

Nothing against buying one, but it's really fun building your own. I have built one and am already itching to build another. My current bench build is actually repurposing a kitchen island taken out of a remodel. All I really have to do is add the top and vices..


----------



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

In my shop, I use my outfeed table as my workbench. It's basically a wooden frame with two layers of MDF on the top with a sheet of 1/4" hardboard covering them that is removable when it gets scratched up or paint gets spilled on it. I trimmed the edges with a piece of 3/4" fir and it looks and does it's job plenty well for me.

You could build the framing out of 3/4" birch (easily gotten out of one sheet, thats $35), then two sheets of MDF for the top and another for the shelf down below at $28 each, the sheet of hardboard is probably $15. The fir is probably $8 tops for enough to wrap the top. Thats about $142. Then the screws and glue aren't much. 

I built my framing out of 1x4 pine which would be a little more expensive, the difference is really cosmetic.










It has kept me happy for quite a while. 

Notice that I let the right side of the top hang over quite a bit more than the left. I did this with plans of adding a vice to it but I have never gotten arount to it.

I would suggest starting out with this and saving the money for a nice looking bench for tools!

I blogged a bit about my outfeed/workbench table on my blog here, if you would like to take a look.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some workbenches here and other stuff*

http://www.linssuv.com/workshop.htm#workbench3 

http://www.swigerwoodworks.com/my_workbench.htm


Don't forget Vises:
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&biw=1024&bih=546&gbv=2&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=workbench+vises&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

A great bench from Bret at Lola Ranch
Built from recylcled glue lam beams that I resawed. Pretty basic. I like the little pull out supports that hold up long stock in the vise.  




:blink: bill


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not sure but I suspect this bench (or some modification) can be built for less than $500. It's called the New-Fangled workbench and is made of fir. Here is a link to a video and you can get a pdf of the plans at the site if you're interested.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=28530


----------



## nijabhaava (Oct 21, 2010)

This is the one I made, and it didn't cost me much : 

from finewoodworking
http://www.finewoodworking.com/getting-started/season-two.asp
its near the bottom in the list

I don't think you could make a more solid and sturdy workbench with the threaded rods that are used in it. Beware though, that the rods can be a bit of a pain to work with.

It only has room for one vice though, which can be modified I'm sure.

I personally don't see why a workbench should have to be solid hardwood unless one has access to the stuff on the cheap or just wants a beautiful looking workbench/can afford it. MDF or ply would make a much better top, and 4x4 legs with 2x4 braces will do just by fine for the frame.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

glh17 said:


> I'm not sure but I suspect this bench (or some modification) can be built for less than $500. It's called the New-Fangled workbench and is made of fir. Here is a link to a video and you can get a pdf of the plans at the site if you're interested.
> http://www.finewoodworking.com/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=28530



I built this one earlier this year and I think I spent less than $250. I documented my build and thoughts on it here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/new-fangled-workbench-15121/


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just finished this bench it was made out if some old lumber I bought at an auction. The drawer glides came out if a bathroom remodel the caster came from another job the top is 3 sheets of 3/4 plywood trim in oak. There are 2 vise one my friend gave me the other I found in a garage of a house was cleaning out to resell the corner are 4x4 post to support it good I only spent around $100 for the bench but it took my several years of collect thing to have all the pieces


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Cheapest workbench I had was an old door covered with hard board, attached to the wall of the shed with brackets and supported at front edge by legs from some old framing. Cost less than $10 and gave years of service.
johnep


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

JavaGeek, you said you dabble in wood work, I'm a newbie and need a workbench, outfeed table, just to name a couple of the many things I need. I intend to build instead of buy for the experience. However as much as I need these things, I want to get a few small wood working projects under my belt to figure out what I really need based on the way I want to work or what works for me.

So if you lack the experience, wait, come up with some quick make shift solutions to get by, make lots of notes, and put a lot of thought into the work bench. You are already way ahead of me, you actually bought a book and have read it, so you obviously are on the right track. Notice also that many of the really experienced WT guys responding have built more than one bench, because either their needs or their design evolved. Keep that in mind, so instead of dropping $500 consider $200 on that first bench and after using it for a year or two then you will know exactly what you need.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

ScottyB said:


> I built this one earlier this year and I think I spent less than $250. I documented my build and thoughts on it here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/new-fangled-workbench-15121/


Thanks for the link. I'll keep it. Sometime over the next few years I'd like to build one of those. I have a decent bench top (Sjoberg) on a Noden-A-Justa bench. It has two vices and dog holes and the height is adjustable, but it's fairly lightweight for much handwork. The NF bench is much more versatile.


----------



## JavaGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

*Square vs Round pegs*

Hello All,
Thanks for the numerous responses and great information.

I noticed that some benches have round bench dog holes and others have square holes. 

Are square holes preferred over round ones? It doesn't seem much more difficult to make one vs the other. Since nearly every bench dog accessory I see is 3/4" and round, I assumed that would be the best choice. 

Am I missing something?

Thanks!!
Steven


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Round holes are far easier*

I misplaced my square hole drill about 50 years ago and I haven't seen it since.  They are easier to put square pegs in though. Seriously, if you think about making a square hole in the middle of a bench after it's been constructed, it's pretty labor intensive. If you can plan it out ahead of time and just leave gaps in the laminations where you want the square holes then that would be the easiest, rather than chiseling out the corners in a round hole.  bill
use these: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2081320/30476/Pinnacle-Brass-Bench-Dogs-34in-Dia.aspx


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I misplaced my square hole drill about 50 years ago and I haven't seen it since.  They are easier to put square pegs in though. Seriously, if you think about making a square hole in the middle of a bench after it's been constructed, it's pretty labor intensive. If you can plan it out ahead of time and just leave gaps in the laminations where you want the square holes then that would be the easiest, rather than chiseling out the corners in a round hole.  bill
> use these: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2081320/30476/Pinnacle-Brass-Bench-Dogs-34in-Dia.aspx


Sure, round holes are easier to make than square ones. Nevertheless the old european benches have square holes, must be for a reason? A square dog in a square hole hold the workpiece much more securily. A round dog can twist in the hole. Even better if you make the square holes with a little angle, maybe 10 deg, when you apply pressure with the vise the dogs will be pressed downwards and secure the workpiece tightly to the bench.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

JavaGeek said:


> .......What's a good cheap source of bench vise hardware? I'll accept that if that's what I have to pay for good vise hardware, but really? Are there cheaper alternatives?
> 
> *NO there ain't !!! My Harbor freight alternative lasted about 5 usages.* Tony B


Here is my bench. It's quick and easy to build (1 day should do it), its very sturdy, very heavy and of reasonable cost. I have learned that the 'cheapest' is rarely the way to go. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/tony-b-5040/albums/workbench/


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 29, 2010)

I built my workbench without spending a dime! My community is still building houses and the next street over is scrap wood heaven! lol 
I asked the guys there and they said take what I want because it's all going in the trash anyway. So I was able to build my bench with all the scrap wood from there. I'll be collecting more when they frame another house. lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cheap work bench???... I bult three 48x96 work benches for the price of a couple pounds of screws and casters...

I work part time at a movie set and when the show is over it's like Christmas in July!

1" melamine top and 2x4 frame... Sure, they aren't fancy but having plenty of surface to build on that that also double as uan outfeed table (all my tools set at the same height) is great...

If your on a budget be on the look out for "scraps & trash"... It's amazing what some people throw away! 

Sorry it's not a great pict of the table, but it's under the router table I'm building... Also from movie scraps...

Cheers!


----------



## Levi (Dec 29, 2010)

It's amazing what you can build for under a hundred bucks, go on youtube and google search workbenches. I'm sure you can build something within your means/budget and still have a solid workbench. Yocalif makes a great point, start out with a build that suits your budget, space, current/future projects in mind.

Tony, your workbench design is very similar to mines. I like the heavy duty construction, you can tell it can take a beating. My workbench doubles as an out feed table. I have a second workbench that is 4'x7', I use this bench for assembly, staging, glue ups, finish work. I use a 1/2" MDF for the top, after specific projects I just bust out the orbital sander and the surface comes out clean as new.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Levi*

I just looked at your profile and was wondering if you would put up some photo albums. Keep in mind that they *do not* have to be woodworking related. Artistry is artistry regardless what the medium. 
Also, if you have a website, you can put that on your signature. 

BTW, welcome to the forum. I'm sure you can add something for all of us.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

johnep said:


> Cheapest workbench I had was an old door covered with hard board, attached to the wall of the shed with brackets and supported at front edge by legs from some old framing. Cost less than $10 and gave years of service.
> johnep


That's essentially my arrangement.
The previous owner put 1/2" tongue and groove plywood over 2x4s in the basement to cover the concrete:thumbdown: and by the time I bought the place it was a mold factory. I ripped it all up, and turned it into various parts of my woodshop and attic decking (all 800 sq ft of flooring in the basement). The rest went up in smoke through the chimney.

It's a workbench - it doesn't have to look nice, it can I guess... I've rebuilt 2 motorcycles on them, soldered copper pipes, used it to test fit drill holes. When the top gets too beat up I'll unscrew it and replace it with another sheet of 1/2" tongue and groove from the basement. I got a lot of tongue and groove left over.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Like many things when I first started woodworking, I built my first work bench from a plan out of ShopNotes. I found the plan online here http://www.shopnotes.com/plans/weekend-workbench/

It's made from 2x4s with a solid core door for the top. I didn't include the drawers that are shown in the plans. I've been using it for about 7 years now and it's been excellent.


----------



## Levi (Dec 29, 2010)

*Tony B*

Much Mahalos for the advice Tony. I started an album with a few images of projects I've collaborated on, my wife's gift boxes, my first commissioned project/hallway table. I'm in the process of building my website with the help of a friend of mine, I'm looking forward to when it's finally buttoned up. My website will have updated images of my artwork as well. As of now, my paintings & sculptures are in slide format.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I built mine for about $275. Bought the staight grain fir 3 1/2" x22" x 6' top at aution, oak for legs and drawers on craigslist for about $1 bd. ft. side vice 10 inch columbia for $40. on ebay. End vice was new and cost $175.(worth every penny). Weight is 400+ lbs. and it is a joy to use. I don't see how I got along without it.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Made one out of salvaged pallets. It takes some time making laminations but in the end you have a hardwood workbench for the price of glue,screws, and any other shop supplies you use.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

My shop is actually in 3 parts. a 10x10 shed that is mostly used for storage and some smaller machines, most of a screened in car port where the large saws reside, and an 8x8 deck in front of the shed.

My work bench is nothing more than an 3x6 assembly table from an electronics manufacturer. It sits on the deck in front of the shed and is exposed to the elements all year. For the bench dogs I've simply drilled holes in the table for large diameter bolts. As for a vice, I have made a system that uses two clamps that can be attached to the bottom of the bench and taken inside out of the weather.

Total cost: $0.00 and some old scraps I had in the shop. I'm not counting the cost of the clamps because those are used for other things as well as at the bench.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

Like some others mentioned, I just used kiln dried construction 2x4's from the BORG. It is a tough table that has served me well for about three years now. I don't care when it gets nicked or dinged, it is just pine. I recently gave it a good sanding and it was almost back to new.

I use round dogs and hold downs, I just drill a hole wherever I need it. 

It seems pretty popular to build a top that is recessed a bit, then a replaceable sheet of masonite is set into it. I'm not fond of this idea, but a lot of people do like it.

I don't see the point in spending a fortune on something that is going to get beat up over time. Good wood like maple should be used for the work we produce, not to produce the work... that is of course unless you are stupid rich, or live on a maple plantation
$500 on a bench is far too much .... just my .02


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

If you want a really cheap work bench, to get you by for a while, look for old steel office desks at garage sales, auctions, etc. Many of these desks are being given away, and the older ones are rock solid.

Gerry


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

I've never been a fan of the tool well. Mainly because many tools shouldn't be put in there or risk dinging sharp edges (i.e., chisels, bits, etc.). I know with a tool well I'd be tempted to toss ALL my tools in there. My bench was made from 2x4s with a solid core door as the top. I do use the replaceable top method because I'm sloppy and like to switch it out (or turn it over) when it gets messed up. I keep most of my tools in front of me and within easy reach in a cabinet I built that hangs on the wall.


----------

